#  Gesundheit / Prävention >   Prvat-Rezept mehrmals verwendbar? >

## fred50

Folgendes Anliegen: 
  Ich bin privat versichert. Meine Frage: 
  Kann man ein Privatrezept mehrmals verwenden, ich meine, kann man das verschriebene Medikament mit dem gleichen Rezept mehrmals beziehen? 
  Grund meiner Frage:
  Ich habe erhöhten Blutdruck und muss täglich eine Tablette CoDiovan 80/12.5 einnehmen. Die Dreimonatspackung kostet gut 80 Euro. Da ich ansonsten gesund bin und bis dato immer keine weiteren jährlichen Aufwendungen hatte, bezahle ich diesen Betrag, also insgesamt rund 320 Euro im Jahr, aus eigener Tasche, um in den Genuss meiner (weitaus höheren) jährlichen Rückvergütung (4 Monatsbeiträge) zu kommen. So weit, so gut. 
  Nun muss ich also viermal im Jahr zum Arzt, um mir ein  neues Rezept ausstellen zu lassen, was an und für sich auch kein Beinbruch wäre. Leider bekomme ich, obwohl im vorher in der Praxis anrufe, aber nie das Rezept "nur so", nein, ich muss immer noch für kurze 5 Minuten "vor Doktors Schreibtisch Platz nehmen". Dabei wird nichts untersucht, nee, das ist nur ein kleiner Small-Talk, ob ich mich wohl fühle und ob alles o.k. sei. Sobald ich dies bejaht habe, darf ich dann zur Mitarbeiterin am Tresen und mir das Rezept abholen.
  Ein paar Wochen später habe ich dann immer eine Rechnung in der Post "für geleistete Arbeiten", mal um die 80 Euro, mal 110, aber auch mal 130. (Mir ist geläufig, dass die "normale" Rezeptausstellung so um die 3 bis 4 Euro betragen würde.)
  So habe ich dann banaler 15 oder 20 Euro im Jahr fürs Rezeptausstellen immer noch weitere 400 Euro "an der Backe", und dies für nichts und wieder nichts. Ärgerlich. 
  Da meine Beschwerde nichts fruchtete, habe ich den Arzt gewechselt. Verständlich, dass mein dortiger Antrittsbesuch "umfangreich" ausfiel und ich komplett durchgecheckt wurde, gottseidank ohne weitere Negativbefunde. Es blieb bei der einen CoDiovan am Tag.
  Aber es scheint, dass ich vom regen in die Traufe kam. Wieder kein normales, bloßes und kostengünstiges Rezeptausstellen, sondern wieder mit dem wirklich sinnlosen "5-Minuten Small-Talk-Umweg über Doktors Schreibtisch" mit dem Resultat einer deftigen Rechnung.   Deshalb meine Frage: Kann man ein Rezept nur einmal verwenden?

----------


## SkYSkYSkY

Einfache Frage, einfache Antwort: Nein, man kannt ein Privatrezept nur einmal verwenden. Dieses wird abgestempelt und dient dann der Kasse als Nachweis, dass es eingelöst wurde. Ich kann Ihren Ärger über die Abrechnung verstehen, allerdings sollten Sie nicht außer Acht lassen, dass der Arzt auch verpflichtet ist, sich über eventuell auftretende Beschwerden und den allgemeinen Krankheitsverlauf zu informieren. Ich kenne mich in Abrechnungsfragen nicht aus, aber sie könnten ja mal darauf achten, welche Leistungen genau abgerechnet werden. Wenn keine Untersuchung etc. erfolgt, kann diese natürlich auch nicht abgerechnet werden.

----------


## fred50

Merci, danke für die klare Antwort.

----------


## Ruhebärbele

@_fred50_
Natürlich können keine Untersuchungen abgerechnet werden, wenn sie nicht vorgenommen wurden. Aber Konsultationen mit dem Hinweis"auch telefonisch".
Und- wie schon SkySkySky sagte, kommen Sie einfach nicht um die weiteren Rezepte rum. Wenn Sie es telefonisch bestellen, was vielfach so abläuft, dann wird jeweils ein Wiederholungsrezept abgerechnet. Die Höhe erstaunt mich jetzt ein wenig. Mein (ebenfalls "privater" Mann) bekommt da eine Rechnung für neun Wiederholungsrezepte während eines Jahres von schlichten 18,27. Da geniert  man sich dann fast schon dafür. Vielleicht haben Sie ja "Star"-Ärzte? Wenn das bei mehreren Patienten geschieht, ist das schon eine "angenehme Pfründe" für den Arzt. 
Was den Small-Talk angeht, ist der ganz sicher überflüssig. Ich bekomme z.B. (Kassenpatient) immer gesagt, wann ich wieder zu erscheinen habe (dies erst, seit es etwas ernster ist natürlich) mit dem Hinweis, wenn es mir nicht gut gehe,  dann aber ad hoc. Und dann wird man mindestens abgehört. Und dazwischen kann auch ich Rezepte einfach telefonisch nachbestellen. 
Herzlichst Ruhebärbele

----------

